# Complete Crothian thread (merged)



## Gentlegamer (Apr 1, 2005)

*Who is Crothian?*

And why is my post count set to reflect how many more posts he/she/it has than me?


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian is THE hivemind. He is the great arbiter and judge of all our pitiful existences. You WILL bow down to him, and you will be assimiliated. Hail Crothian! We are not worthy!

(oh, and if you didn't know I'm his unofficial high priest)


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Crothian is THE hivemind. He is the great arbiter and judge of all our pitiful existences. You WILL bow down to him, and you will be assimiliated. Hail Crothian! We are not worthy!
> 
> (oh, and if you didn't know I'm his unofficial high priest)



Actually, he's just some dude in a duck costume.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Actually, he's just some dude in a duck costume.




Heresy!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Hearsay!



Fixed your typo.


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, he has a lot of posts. So just go read some of them, and you'll find out soon enough. 

(HAHAHA! And then his nefarious mind control device will make you one of his followers!)

Rav


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 1, 2005)

Rookie mistake.  Crothian isn't a person, it's an organization. Several years back, during the internet boom, an unscrupulous company decided to hire monkeys to click on banner ads at certain websites they managed, increasing the click-thru rate and boosting the profits from selling ad space.

The dot com bubble burst so quickly, however, that when the company went bankrupt, no one remembered to release the chimps.  So the poor creatures stayed locked in their sweatshop, subsisting on warm Diet Mountain Dew and stale donuts.  The chemicals in the artifical sweetener and caffiene combined with the mold from the donuts and mutated the monkeys into hyper-intelligent, web-savvy simians.  Conscious but without the knowledge of social behavior, they were aimless until one day one of them stumbled across an electronic version of the SRD.  Mistaking the SRD for the rules governing the universe, the chimps immersed themselves in it.   

When they finally found ENWorld, they were delighted to find what they mistakenly presumed to be other awakened monkeys.   They have since embarked on a 24-7 effort to communicate with their lost 'brethren' in hopes of one day forming a new nation, conceived in the SRD and dedicated to the proposition that all gamers are created equal.

Chimpanzees 
Raised 
On 
TH 
Internet 
And 
Nutrasweet


----------



## Gentlegamer (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess expecting a straight answer is too much.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 1, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> I guess expecting a straight answer is too much.



You're on the Internet expecting a straight answer? Oh my.  

Crothian is the top dog. Numero uno honcho. The big cheese. With onions on top.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

Eh, guy in a duck suit, a bunch of monkey addicted to mountain dew...just as long as I get to keep my position I'm happy. 

(all hail Crothian!)


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm Crothian, and so's my wife.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 1, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> I guess expecting a straight answer is too much.



On April 1st? You gotta be kidding!


----------



## sullivan (Apr 1, 2005)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> ...When they finally found ENWorld, they were delighted to find what they mistakenly presumed to be other awakened monkeys....




"Mistakenly"?


----------



## thalmin (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes. Who has been awakened? 
Ooook.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian is the Alpha and the Omgea, the Yin and the Yang, and the great blob o' slime that keeps us safe from the poo-slinging monkeys.

Kane


----------



## Frostmarrow (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sick of Crothian. And I can't ignore him since he's a moderator. Oh well, I might just as well embrace Crothian and join his cult following:

Crothian is da man. The typist. The digit-diahorrea. With onions on top.


----------



## Xath (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm just amazed Crothian hasn't posted on this thread yet.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm Spartacus....err I mean Crothian.

damn



			
				Jodjod said:
			
		

> Hear, Hear!




Fixed it better.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 1, 2005)

All hail the Computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian is an A.I. (artificial intelligence) masquerading as a humble person who lives in the middle of nowhere (also known as Columbus, Ohio). He has no real job as most A.I.'s are prone to do, so he spends countless hours of the day and night looking to post in every single thread in existence on EN World. It should also be noted that he recently hacked into RPGNet's mainframe and now is expanding his post count there at an exponential rate. The only thing that is capable of ripping his attention away from posting at a near Trojan worm-like rate is the lure of a game of Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Especially when Sarah Michelle Gellar shows up to play at his house...


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

Dammit, why is it everyone needs to keep fixing me? Aren't I special enough as is?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2005)

I could tell you but then I would have to kill you.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> I guess expecting a straight answer is too much.



Here you go. He's the guy with the most posts. He's also a staff reviewer (for PDFs) and rather pleasant fellow.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Dammit, why is it everyone needs to keep fixing me? Aren't I special enough as is?



 Well, yes, but I can't resist tinkering around with everything. It's an addiction.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

I just wanted to see  how many more post I need to catch up. 

BTW, will 'Find all threads started by Crothian' cause the server to crash??


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 1, 2005)

Nope.  It would crash the old server though.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Nope.  It would crash the old server though.



Good to hear!! 
Otherwise I would have to curse his name!!

Only 28,412 posts to go.....


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Good to hear!!
> Otherwise I would have to curse his name!!
> 
> Only 28,412 posts to go.....




Post faster you are losing ground - back to 28,415!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Dammit, why is it everyone needs to keep fixing me? Aren't I special enough as is?




too special they were afraid  that if you were not fixed you might breed.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Post faster you are losing ground - back to 28,415!




The problem I have is that I have a day job.... Oh, wait.... I'm at work now..... and I'm posting..... Hmmm...... I wonder if they will pay me to beat *HIS* post count..... 

My boss just might go for it if I can show that it will increase my productivity or the community at large...... How do I place beating Crothian's post count as a great benefit to the Web Developement community.... hhmmmmm.....   

My girlfriend, however, will not go for it.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> And why is my post count set to reflect how many more posts he/she/it has than me?




Tis I, Gentlegamer, and that is just a small little feature that is going to end at some point.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Crothian is THE hivemind. He is the great arbiter and judge of all our pitiful existences. You WILL bow down to him, and you will be assimiliated. Hail Crothian! We are not worthy!
> 
> (oh, and if you didn't know I'm his unofficial high priest)




Very, unofficial.  I don't recognize his existance.  

And I'm not the Hivemind, that's everyone.  Not limited to one person except Piratecat.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Actually, he's just some dude in a duck costume.




Rabbit costume


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> Well, he has a lot of posts. So just go read some of them, and you'll find out soon enough.
> 
> (HAHAHA! And then his nefarious mind control device will make you one of his followers!)
> 
> Rav




when it comes to posts, I got game


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Rookie mistake.  Crothian isn't a person, it's an organization. Several years back, during the internet boom, an unscrupulous company decided to hire monkeys to click on banner ads at certain websites they managed, increasing the click-thru rate and boosting the profits from selling ad space.





Close, I actually started in the McCarthy era


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> I guess expecting a straight answer is too much.




Only from them, I'm happy to explain who I am but frankly it is a little boring


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> You're on the Internet expecting a straight answer? Oh my.
> 
> Crothian is the top dog. Numero uno honcho. The big cheese. With onions on top.




Morrus is top dog, not even I come anywhere close to him.  Piratecat, Eric Noah, Darkness, Henry, and many others rank higher then I


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 1, 2005)

Are you going to answer everyones posts here?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> I'm sick of Crothian. And I can't ignore him since he's a moderator. Oh well, I might just as well embrace Crothian and join his cult following:
> 
> Crothian is da man. The typist. The digit-diahorrea. With onions on top.




I can't be ignored?  If that is true I'm going to have some fun knowing that


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I'm just amazed Crothian hasn't posted on this thread yet.




Crothian has a job and can never post to early in the morning because of it.  And why Crothian is talking in the third person Crothian will never know......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Dammit, why is it everyone needs to keep fixing me? Aren't I special enough as is?




it is a different kind aof a fixing, like people do to dogs....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Here you go. He's the guy with the most posts. He's also a staff reviewer (for PDFs) and rather pleasant fellow.




Ah, shucks.......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> The problem I have is that I have a day job.... Oh, wait.... I'm at work now..... and I'm posting..... Hmmm...... I wonder if they will pay me to beat *HIS* post count.....
> 
> My boss just might go for it if I can show that it will increase my productivity or the community at large...... How do I place beating Crothian's post count as a great benefit to the Web Developement community.... hhmmmmm.....
> 
> My girlfriend, however, will not go for it.....




If she doesn't understand loose her, it wasn't true love


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Are you going to answer everyones posts here?





no


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian, you made 9 posts from the time I received the email notification of a new post in GMAIL and clicking on the link....   

How the... Oh, Never mind....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Close, I actually started in the McCarthy era



Joe or Paul


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Crothian, you made 9 posts from the time I received the email notification of a new post in GMAIL and clicking on the link....
> 
> How the... Oh, Never mind....




It is just the way the world works I guess.....


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

I have the answer to all questions reguarding Crothian......

He is the Internet!! 

This is the only way anything makes sense...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Joe or Paul




Paul actually


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can't be ignored?




Nope.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I have the answer to all questions reguarding Crothian......
> 
> He is the Internet!!
> 
> This is the only way anything makes sense...




Not true, but just becasue things make sense in no way gaureentees you will understand.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Nope.




The power...the power to annoy and to bother and to have to be heard!!!!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The power...the power to annoy and to bother and to have to be heard!!!!!




Well, truthfully you can't be put on the ignore list (I think *everyone* else knew that because they must have tried at some point) but we can still ignore you anyways.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

hey, that;'s right...the only way people could know is if they tried to ignore me......

nobody loves me
everybody hates me
I think I'm going to go eat worms


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2005)

It just hit me, that I am seeing post count fewer that Crothian changeing like an odometer as Crothian replies to these messages!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> hey, that;'s right...the only way people could know is if they tried to ignore me......
> 
> nobody loves me
> everybody hates me
> I think I'm going to go eat worms



A worm that good, you don't eat all at once.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> too special they were afraid that if you were not fixed you might breed.




That's certainly below the belt.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> It just hit me, that I am seeing post count fewer that Crothian changeing like an odometer as Crothian replies to these messages!




just you, mine hasn't changed a bit


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> A worm that good, you don't eat all at once.




I save them in the fridge for company


----------



## reveal (Apr 1, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> And why is my post count set to reflect how many more posts he/she/it has than me?





Shhh!!! He'll hear you.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Shhh!!! He'll hear you.




at keast you got the pro noun right.....


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> That's certainly below the belt.



 He's a halfling - he can't reach farther up.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 1, 2005)

All hail the Crothian!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Bump!!

Let See if he can reply to that!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Bump!!
> 
> Let See if he and reply to that!




of course I'll reply to that, thinking I won't reply to something that I will reply to and by replied to by the reply of the replied's reply......


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

> Not true, but just becasue things make sense in no way *gaureentees* you will understand.



yu spelt guaranteed rongh


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> yu spelt guaranteed rongh




As an IA I can do many many things, but for some reason the High Programmers neglected to include a spell check, so I just do my best


----------



## Temprus (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Bump!!
> 
> Let See if he and reply to that!




Um, if any thread on this server did not need a bump, it is this one!

Yes, I saw your hidden text, I just want an official reply too!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Temprus said:
			
		

> Um, if any thread on this server did not need a bump, it is this one!
> 
> Yes, I saw your hidden text, I just want an official reply too!




Official reply?  anything less officila about one reply to the next?  A Reply tis a reply no matter how official or how sweet......


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Official reply?  anything less officila about one reply to the next?  A Reply tis a reply no matter how official or how sweet......



 Eh, just give him his autograph. He's been a waiting for it for a long time.


----------



## reveal (Apr 1, 2005)

*Crothian, I must know!*

Sir,

I wish not to speak lightly of your abilities but, considering you are indeed an all-knowing, all-seeing Artificial Intelligence that guides my everyday life and decisions, I must know:

Have you found Sarah Connor yet and when should we expect Cyberdine Systems to go live?

I must prepare for my new computerized overlords.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

yes, but that was back in January of 2002


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's a question:

Are you as dedicated to other message boards you are a member of as you are to ENworld?  I'm pretty sure some admins would pay money for posters like you...


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Apr 1, 2005)

I really liked Crothian short lived "TILT" post count.

This is better.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> Here's a question:
> 
> Are you as dedicated to other message boards you are a member of as you are to ENworld?  I'm pretty sure some admins would pay money for posters like you...




Who are they and where can I find them????  

And I'm not dedicated.  I just am.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Apr 1, 2005)

I've made a realization!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I really liked Crothian short lived "TILT" post count.
> 
> This is better.





it was too flashy I perfered the infinity sign


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Apr 1, 2005)

I know how Crothian gets such a high post count.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Apr 1, 2005)

Besides, of course, posting 24/7.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I know how Crothian gets such a high post count.




Ah, but I reply to things and make sure thoughts of the same are in the same post.  Justing posting single sentances one after another is actually highly frowned upon


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Apr 1, 2005)

He's not afraid of brief, to-the-point, posts.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Apr 1, 2005)

I might try that myself.

After all, just 28,360 posts to go.  Lets see if Crothian gets me back to 29k posts-fewer-than-Crothian (pftC) by close of business today.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I might try that myself.
> 
> After all, just 28,360 posts to go.  Lets see if Crothian gets me back to 29k posts-fewer-than-Crothian (pftC) by close of business today.




I doubt it, today is not a big posting day


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> He's not afraid of brief, to-the-point, posts.




perhaps he is a brief and to the point person...

or does he wear boxers???


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> He's a halfling - he can't reach farther up.




can too! I just need a pile of crushed enemies to stand on.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> can too! I just need a pile of crushed enemies to stand on.



 Even in death, they must serve your needs. I like it.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> perhaps he is a brief and to the point person...
> 
> or does he wear boxers???



Crothian is 7 feet tall.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 1, 2005)

Are you telling me I should be posting to the Paranoia pbp thread by not replying to my posts?


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Apr 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Crothian is 7 feet tall.



and slays post counts by the hundreds. . . and if he were here, he'd consume the message boards with fireballs from his eyes and lightning from . . .


----------



## fett527 (Apr 1, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> and slays post counts by the hundreds. . . and if he were here, he'd consume the message boards with fireballs from his eyes and lightning from . . .




I think you can say arse can't you?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Crothian is 7 feet tall.




Only when standing on an apple box


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> and slays post counts by the hundreds. . . and if he were here, he'd consume the message boards with fireballs from his eyes and lightning from . . .




ya, but only because I had mexican last night.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Good to hear!!
> Otherwise I would have to curse his name!!
> 
> Only 28,412 posts to go.....



28454 now.  You don't have a prayer.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 28454 now.  You don't have a prayer.




I wonder how Crothian would feel if his post count was suddenly set to 0. No tilt no flipping of the post-count-odometer thingy... just 0. Nothing more, nothing less... and no matter how much he posted it would always be just 0. hmmmmm...   

Mods.. can you hear me. wink, wink, nudge, nudge... 
Here's my prayer!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe that'll be SigVirus 3.0.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 28454 now.  You don't have a prayer.




like any good god, you just have to sned me money and then you can have all the prayers you want....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I wonder how Crothian would feel if his post count was suddenly set to 0. No tilt no flipping of the post-count-odometer thingy... just 0. Nothing more, nothing less... and no matter how much he posted it would always be just 0. hmmmmm...
> 
> Mods.. can you hear me. wink, wink, nudge, nudge...
> Here's my prayer!!!




It has been done before, It has been threatened as well.  Really doesn't bother me.  I could go back to being a Lurker, like I have always been.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> like any good god, you just have to sned me money and then you can have all the prayers you want....



I like it better when it works the other way...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like it better when it works the other way...




communism?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It has been done before, It has been threatened as well.  Really doesn't bother me.  I could go back to being a Lurker, like I have always been.



Ooze
Favored Class: Lurker

That doesn't mean you have an level in it, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> communism?



If that's what gets me more money, then so be it!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooze
> Favored Class: Lurker
> 
> That doesn't mean you have an level in it, though.




But I'm playing Babylon 5 it seems and that is odd.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If that's what gets me more money, then so be it!




you get the exact same amount as everyone else.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you get the exact same amount as everyone else.



... Yes, and?  If that same amount is more than my current amount, then it's good for me.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It has been done before, It has been threatened as well.  Really doesn't bother me.  I could go back to being a Lurker, like I have always been.




It has been done before??   
Surely, you are not referring to your first day on the boards?

Not-So-Passive Not-So-Closet Lurker??


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooze
> Favored Class: Lurker




You cant have lurker as a favored class it automatically comes with a 20% post count penalty 
as old habits (not posting) die hard.  When I stopped lurking it took me a month before my avg postcount went above 1 ppd 
u<- a  mysterious u left on out of caprice


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> But I'm playing Babylon 5 it seems and that is odd.....



It's odd because you should be playing D&D.  Jeez.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yes, and?  If that same amount is more than my current amount, then it's good for me.




and the waiting in line 14 hours for a loaf of bread??


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> It has been done before??
> Surely, you are not referring to your first day on the boards?
> 
> Not-So-Passive Not-So-Closet Lurker??




no I'm talking about when Wicht stole my posts.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> You cant have lurker as a favored class it automatically comes with a 20% post count penalty
> as old habits (not posting) die hard.  When I stopped lurking it took me a month before my avg postcount went above 1 ppd
> u<- a  mysterious u left on out of caprice




the trick is to never stop lurking, I haven't


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's odd because you should be playing D&D.  Jeez.




there is no lurker class in D&D only B5


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no I'm talking about when Wicht stole my p*an*ts.





What ?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no I'm talking about when Wicht stole my posts.




Please forgive my innocence!! Do tell!! That sounds like a very interesting story!!   
This is a legend I have not heard of!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and the waiting in line 14 hours for a loaf of bread??



Well, see, that's a problem with how the Communism is run, not with Communism itself.  If the money were properly distributed, there'd be enough bread and stores to go around.  Communism actually worked with a lot of success in much older societies, but when people get greedy then it falls apart.  The stereotype you think of with standing in lines is because the government takes too much money for themselves so they can live their elitist lives, while the lower classes get shafted.

That's why they say that Communism works only in theory.  Because, in practice, governments aren't run well enough.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> What ?




you have it wrong....Wicht stole posts

Hal is the one without pants....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> there is no lurker class in D&D only B5



You have to look in the right supplements...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Please forgive my innocence!! Do tell!! That sounds like a very interesting story!!
> This is a legend I have not heard of!




It happened two years this spring....there was a thread called "You know if you post too much" you may have seen it I bumped it back a few months past to have fun with it.  In it I made a mistake, and that mistake cost me.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have to look in the right supplements...




 like?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you have it wrong....Wicht stole posts
> 
> Hal is the one without pants....




Wicht what stole posts ? 
Its not as funny as hearing it. :{


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> like?



Complete Lurker?

Or, make a houserule.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It happened two years this spring....there was a thread called "You know if you post too much" you may have seen it I bumped it back a few months past to have fun with it.  In it I made a mistake, and that mistake cost me.




<riotous crowds chanting>Link!! Link!! Link!!!</riotous crowds chanting>

Post a link!!! Post a link!!! Puhleasseee, oh powerfull and mighty Crothian!! Your most Foul Oozlieness !!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Wicht what stole posts ?
> Its not as funny as hearing it. :{




he isn't around anymore, I think he moved on.  nice fella from the Keystone State though


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> <riotous crowds chanting>Link!! Link!! Link!!!</riotous crowds chanting>
> 
> Post a link!!! Post a link!!! Puhleasseee, oh powerfull and mighty Crothian!! Your most Foul Oozlieness !!!




one of the cool little quirks about being Crothian is I rarely post links or quote ruiles to anything.  I just claim how things are and let others prove them for me.  It's quite fun.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Is this it: You know you post too much when...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 1, 2005)

... And you proved Crothian right.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Is this it: You know you post too much when...





read number 6......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And you proved Crothian right.




that happens a lot.....


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And you proved Crothian right.




You.... may call me.....

Tool....

Crothian's Tool...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> You.... may call me.....
> 
> Tool....
> 
> Crothian's Tool...





uh, I don't think so   

I'm happy with my current "tool" thank you very much....


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

There's your post which is the 6th physical post on the thread, but I do not believe that this is what you are referring to:



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Crothian
> 08-29-02, 06:56 PM
> 9. You have more posts then the message boards have members




and then there's the first 6th item on the 'list' by you:
which reads 


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Crothian 08-29-02, 06:47 PM
> 5 People respect you becasue of your postcount.
> 6 EDITED FOR THE SAFETY OF THE UNIVERSE
> 7 You don't post for a day and people notice.




and later on there is this post:


			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> CRGreathouse 08-29-02, 07:00 PM
> Originally posted by Crothian
> 6 Morrus starts to get jelous and edits down your postcount.
> 
> ...




which is listed as a quoting you... There is definitely a disparity. Interesting.... 




			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> uh, I don't think so
> 
> I'm happy with my current "tool" thank you very much....



Forgive my impudence!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

it's what got me in trouble.  Then there were the hoops I had to jump through, and that's hard to do on a message board.  The hoops happened in a different thread though.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's what got me in trouble.  Then there were the hoops I had to jump through, and that's hard to do on a message board.  The hoops happened in a different thread though.



Here is the film.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's what got me in trouble.  Then there were the hoops I had to jump through, and that's hard to do on a message board.  The hoops happened in a different thread though.




Hoops?? You're killing me... 

Just put out another carrot....

Now I have to see how good my google-foo is...

Arrrgghhhh!!! Can ya help me out?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Hoops?? You're killing me...
> 
> Just put out another carrot....
> 
> ...




CARROT...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Hoops?? You're killing me...




not yet, but drink a bit more and it will happen...   



> Just put out another carrot....
> 
> Now I have to see how good my google-foo is...
> 
> Arrrgghhhh!!! Can ya help me out?




Perhaps, what's it worth to you?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

took me a few minutes to find it but then I know where it was posted, and by whom, and other cool things about it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> took me a few minutes to find it but then I know where it was posted, and by whom, and other cool things about it.




Ya know what my post count is?? I have already offered 100 counts. Oi!! Ok I offer you the rest of my post count! Or I can offer you some shrubberies? How about some Fresh Albatross or  Spam or Elderberry???


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> CARROT...




Such cruelty and malice... OK..

How demeaning...

**jump up and down biting at the carrott**


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Ya know what my post count is?? I have already offered 100 counts. Oi!! Ok I offer you the rest of my post count! Or I can offer you some shrubberies? How about some Fresh Albatross or  Spam or Elderberry???




If I told you the thread is in meta, would that help??


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Hand of Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> FreeXenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Crothian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> FreeXenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Crothian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> FreeXenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 2, 2005)

Crothian!! Any one!! 

Ok.. so I only watch the Packers... But I am a devout Green Bay Packers fan.
To show you how devoted our famiily is I will tell you this:

A friend of mine is a Hard-Core Bears fan he came over to my house in the middle of winter and walked up the driveway from his car while wearing a Bears jacket. Our driveway was too slippery to drive up and we had a very long driveway. My mother made him leave and take the jacket back to his car. So, he walked all of the way down back to his car through below zero temperature with 5 - 6 inches of snow and came back to the house without a coat!!

Ta Da!!!! 

Wow!!  It is sure quiet in here!!

Edit: and it was below zero with 5- 6inches of snow


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

That's funny.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> FreeXenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 2, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> And why is my post count set to reflect how many more posts he/she/it has than me?



Maybe instead it should be the proportion of Crothian's total that our postcount reflects - so .1 Croth would be about 3,000 posts - only trouble is it'd be pretty depressing when you started - 







> you have .001 of a Croth of posts


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can't be ignored?  If that is true I'm going to have some fun knowing that



I do wonder how empty enworld would look without Crothian's posts - especially in off-topic?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 2, 2005)

Alright... invoking my Google-Fu.... 

still Googling... is it normal for your hands to crack everytime you move a joint? 

I am pretty sure that my eyes should not be bleeding.. is that normal?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I do wonder how empty enworld would look without Crothian's posts - especially in off-topic?




not much different actually


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 2, 2005)

OK.. so... maybe I have issues.... .. and/or my Google-fu is weak.  

I have been apart of this community since it was 'd20 Reviews' under our esteemed Eric Noah before 3E came out. (heinously long-time lurker) I almost cried when I heard that D20Reviews is closing down and was being turned over to 'new management'. I was sooo very worried. But, I have been very happy at what has been done and all of you guys here (mods and everyone else that has a hand in the operation of ENWorld) ROCK!!! Thanks for all of your work and making this THE comfortable and happy place to discuss our beloved hobby of D&D.

I would just like to say that ENWorld is teh r0x0r5 and I do not know how people play D&D without it. It's sort of like playing football with a soccerball.... somehow, it just seems wrong.
(I know quite a few Europeans... my girlfriend is Belarussian... This is meant in jest. Before someone flips out about football and soccer (please don't) I watch (American) football and  played Soccer in highschool. My girlfriend hits me everytime I call (European) Football - Soccer.  ) 

Maybe I am a little cheap or have not needed the extra functions, but because of this thread I have sprung for a Community Supporter Account (1 year). So, here I am with a shiny new Community Supporter Account and a search function... Looking for the fabled carrot **jump, jump... bite at the just out of reach carrot while looking rather indignant** 

Can someone throw me a bone??


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 2, 2005)

OK.. So my Google-fu is OK.. I think I found it with a little perserverance..

Crothian's Stolen posts


----------



## Darkness (Apr 2, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> But, I have been very happy at what has been done and all of you guys here (mods and everyone else that has a hand in the operation of ENWorld) ROCK!!! Thanks for all of your work and making this THE comfortable and happy place to discuss our beloved hobby of D&D.



 Heh. Many of the mods and admins, at least, were already very active on the site back in Eric's days. I digged up lots of news stories for Eric, for example (back when I was still "The shadow of my former self"). Henry coined the term "c'mon August!" And so on.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> OK.. So my Google-fu is OK.. I think I found it with a little perserverance..
> 
> Crothian's Stolen posts




Perhaps there is hope for you yet......


----------



## Mac Callum (Apr 3, 2005)

*But HOW does he do it?*

Forget WHO is Crothian?, or WHY does he do it?

HOW does he do it?  Seriously.  I don't think I read/ type fast enough.  Just the page-loads alone would keep me from posting as often.  Crothian, do you have 2-3 browser windows open for every thread you're participating in, Alt-Tabbing like a mad man?  Do you block out all of the pictures, ads, etc. to increase page-load time?

I can't even begin to imagine how frustrating the old server must have been for you.

Mac Callum

PS - That other thread was funny.  Thanks for finding it!  Reminds me of the time I lost my account name but wasn't able to re-register it.  Only, I never got it back.  I used to be Irda Ranger...

EDIT: I guess if I'm going to ask Crothian questions, I should at least spell his name right ...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Spelling is not one of my strngths, so i don't require it from other people.

I never have more then one browser or tab open to En World except when I'm also working on areivew and I tab between the message boards and the review area.  I never block out the pictures, the sigs, avatars, or anything like that either.  I do use a cable mod3em and I find the load times are usually pretty good with that even on the old server.  But I did donate to the server fund and do try to give a little back to the site.


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

If EN World had a house of gods, it would consist of Pirate Cat (storyteller), Eric Noah (all father), Morris (The great supporter) and Crothian (Been there done that god).

The rest of us are mere wannabes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 3, 2005)

And diaglo would be the ghost of Christmas Past...

Oh, I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 3, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> If EN World had a house of gods, it would consist of Pirate Cat (storyteller), Eric Noah (all father), Morris (The great supporter) and Crothian (Been there done that god).
> 
> The rest of us are mere wannabes.





The LAST thing I wanna be is a God!  And I think Crothian can support me in saying that is the last thing ANYONE wants from me...


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 3, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> The LAST thing I wanna be is a God!  And I think Crothian can support me in saying that is the last thing ANYONE wants from me...



Well you may not be a god, but at least you're a lady.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 3, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> OK.. So my Google-fu is OK.. I think I found it with a little perserverance..
> 
> Crothian's Stolen posts



The google is strong in this one..


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 3, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Maybe instead it should be the proportion of Crothian's total that our postcount reflects - so .1 Croth would be about 3,000 posts - only trouble is it'd be pretty depressing when you started -



Actually I'm replacing my posting targets that I've now hit (1000 by end Feb, avg 2ppd by end Mar) with a review target of .1 croth by year end (currently that'd be 18 reviews, but by YE probably nearer 22 or so) as I think this is a more noble aim.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 3, 2005)

Man, its threads like this that make me smile (  ) and laugh (  ).


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> The LAST thing I wanna be is a God!  And I think Crothian can support me in saying that is the last thing ANYONE wants from me...




Don't think know...know that Crothian can support that, cause he does


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 3, 2005)

See!  All hail the mighty and all knowing God Crothian!!!!!!!

*genuflects herself at Crothian's oozeinesses base but pulls out a Zippo and a knife and attempts sacrilegious acts*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

you and burning things....it really is off setting


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> See!  All hail the mighty and all knowing God Crothian!!!!!!!




Why does it always come down to that?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

just the way of the world


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> just the way of the world




    Oi!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 3, 2005)

I almost have as many posts as Crothian has reviews!! 
Yea, Me!!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

I actually have about another 40 or so reviews under a different name that have yet to be linkied to my Crothian account.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 3, 2005)

Dude! You need to stop!! 
Wait, no... that's a bad idea. I do not think the boards could survive without ya! Ughh!! 

All hail Crothian!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

sure they could, my importance to these baords is basically nil


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 4, 2005)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> Well, he has a lot of posts. So just go read some of them, and you'll find out soon enough.
> 
> (HAHAHA! And then his nefarious mind control device will make you one of his followers!)
> Rav





Yeah. Just like what it did to Jodjod.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

he is fine, everything is fine, just read the posts, what harm could they actually do?


----------

